# BGA help!



## default (May 28, 2011)

Anybody ever added plants with BGA into a tank? Research shows they tend to live when conditions are right, but altering the conditions might kill it?
I'm just caught between adding them straight after manual removal, or bleach bath if that even works with these bacteria.
They'd be going to a quantine/holding tank, but wouldn't want anything to spread.
Any input or thoughts would be amazing.
Cheers


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you are reffering to Blue Green Algae/Cyano Bacteria & the plants is already affected in your display tank,removing the plants to rid it of Cyano is only a visual band aid, the Cyano is already in the tank.
If the above is the case, you need to manually remove as much as possible followed by a water a large water change, black out the tank for 3 -5 days followed a a massive water change ,clean filter.Then address the issue that caused the out break whicin in many cases in a Planted tank is- low Nitrates,poor co2, / circulation/organics. That should be your first line of attack.
Cheers


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Yes, Cyanobacteria.
However it's not in my is display ank, I've acquired plants through someone and it came with some.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a little hydrogen peroxide kills it fast to


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> If you are reffering to Blue Green Algae/Cyano Bacteria & the plants is already affected in your display tank,removing the plants to rid it of Cyano is only a visual band aid, the Cyano is already in the tank.
> If the above is the case, you need to manually remove as much as possible followed by a water a large water change, black out the tank for 3 -5 days followed a a massive water change ,clean filter.Then address the issue that caused the out break whicin in many cases in a Planted tank is- low Nitrates,poor co2, / circulation/organics. That should be your first line of attack.
> Cheers


 I would suggest you get some Erythromycin & treat the plants in another tank /container, since it is an antibiotic it also kills your good bacteria in your filter.

http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/heal...ns/e-m-erythromycin-powder-packets-10-pk.html
Regards


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> a little hydrogen peroxide kills it fast to


+1..............


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> +1..............


Would this work for plants that are infested with BBA as well? Do you just dunk the plant right into the peroxide


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

you can use a siringe directly in the tank, I believe its 1 ml per gallon every hour if needed. You can actually see the BGA die sometimes.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

manhtu said:


> Would this work for plants that are infested with BBA as well? Do you just dunk the plant right into the peroxide


yes, does like 2ml per gallon, you can go up to 3ml per gallon. try not to do 4ml some plants will melt. turn off lights and fiilter when your dosing then change some water like 2-3 hours later. BBA will take a few doses, it will turn white and the fish/shrimp will eat it.


----------

